# Unnamed and Unfinished story



## MyMonkeyHero (Sep 3, 2008)

I just found this again. I can't remember how old it is. But I never finished it. Anyway, this is the beginning, enjoy.



“Don’t peek.” The young girl covered her eyes again. “What is it?” she asked. 
“I can’t tell you.” 
She heard several feet muffled against the grass, coming toward her, ever closer. “Please, just tell me.”
“No Tracy, you have to guess.” 
Tracy pouted, “I don’t want to guess Jared, just tell me.” Jared took hold of one of her hands, “Keep your eyes closed.” 

Tracy heard something shake its head and something rattle; like metal on metal. She kept her eyes closed and let Jared move her hand. She felt something warm, soft and fuzzy; about shoulder height. “A horse?!” she said excitedly. 
“Almost,” Jared replied. Tracy opened her eyes “A…!” she started enthusiastically, “A pony.” Her face fell, “A pony.” She repeated. 

The golden pony nuzzled her hand; she rubbed its muzzle sadly. Jared bent down to his daughter’s height, “What’s wrong Tracy?” Tracy looked at him, then down at the ground. “It’s a pony, Tracy, don’t you want a pony?” Tracy shook her head, “No.” she said angrily. She turned around and walked to the house. 

Jared turned to the stable girl, she just shrugged. He handed the pony’s lead rope to her. She took it and led the pony in the direction of the new barn. Jared turned to the house and sighed, would he ever please her?

********************

“And you say she was disappointed?” 
“Yes.”
“What a brat!”
“Karen! This is my daughter we’re talking about!”
“Yes, oh mighty brother, and she is also my niece,” she replied, “She always wanted something and it was provided.” She said insistently, “She is a spoiled child, Jared.” 
Jared shook as he spoke into the phone, “She is not spoiled.”
“You’re kidding me! Ok, a few examples; one, she calls her elders by their first name, even her father; Two, she doesn’t get what she wants, so she pouts and then gets what she wants; three, She isn’t even really passing school, because her tutors are afraid of her.”
Jared sighed, Karen was right, they were afraid of her. She did get what she wanted if she didn’t get it before, and she was very rude to her elders. “What should I do?” he asked. 
Silence, then, “I sent the pony from my own herd; I’ll talk to her about it.” Jared nodded to himself, “Alright, how long?” 
“Ten minutes.”


----------

